# simple I'd imagine...



## noj33 (May 14, 2008)

I don't know how to add the pic to this topic so i just cut and pasted the link... thanks for any help

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm30 ... ore029.jpg

http://s299.photobucket.com/albums/mm30 ... ore032.jpg


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like a red zebra(Metriaclima estherae) to me.


----------



## nene (Jan 5, 2008)

Think nimboman is right. Metriaclima estherae (probably male, because of the hint of blue on the caudal fin)


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't know, something looks funny about the coloration on the dorsal and caudal tail. It should be a light sheen, not splotches like that.


----------

